# Heat Shield Removal



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

I've seen some posts where guys are removing their heat shields (after mods) to stop rattles. Well, I assume the heat shields are there for a reason. What will happen if they remove them?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

heat shields from what, the exhaust, under the car? 

the only one I have left is the one covering the gas tank..the other ones are gone.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

No heat shields for over a year now... nothing has happend so far


----------



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm thinking on the exaust. I suppose they're to prevent heat from going where it's not wanted. Much like the heat shield on your gas grill offers extra protection to ur LP tank when the wind blows the flames down rather than up.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, i removed every heat shield except the one at the turn by the gas tank, no problems 2 years later.


----------



## Workin for Nissan (Sep 5, 2004)

I work at a Nissan dealership and we always remove the exhaust heat shields if they are complaining about rattling


----------



## delrey (Nov 25, 2012)

I know this post is 9 years old, but it's better than starting a new one.

I just had to remove the shield in front of my gas tank. Do I really need to replace it? Are these post above correct? Thanks!


----------

